# Iron Mag Research Cialis 30 mg / ml- 60 ml



## ordawg1 (Jul 15, 2014)

I was asked to do a basic review of this product and I must say I was pleasantly surprised. Most RCs have a bad taste and are not consistent in their suspension. This product tasted pleasant and was extremely consistent in its composition. As with any suspension-I do recommend some shaking prior to each use. The first night I decided to do one ml to see how it went even though 30 mgs would be a bit much for me. Within two hours I knew this compound was legit and properly dosed. I had been told it had been tested via Mass spec/HPLC and found this to be accurate. It lasted all night and part way through the next day. I used it the second night with same results.
I am currently using at .5 ml daily for both ED and BPH and am confident this will be more than adequate. IMR has done their homework on this product and I am hoping to see this quality throughout their new line of RCs.I will continue to research this product and tweak my dose and will report back. IMR has a complete team of pros logging this product as well as researching to bring you quality properly dosed products. I would highly recommend this product to all members &#150;Have fun ~ordawg1 ( OD)


----------



## independent (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice. Yea its very gtg.


----------



## s2h (Jul 17, 2014)

solid product..looking forward to the rest of the line to try..


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 11, 2014)

Great to here from a veteran!


----------

